# Sumpfzone bepflanzen??



## Chrissi (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin noch neu in diesem Forum.
Hab die letzen Tage schon soviel gelesen in diesem Forum.
Bin verwirrt, mir raucht der Kopf.
Ich bin nicht so glücklich mit meinem Fertigbecken.
Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit ob ich den oberen Bereich noch bepflanzen soll.
Es sind einige Goldfische und __ Moderlieschen im Teich, die schwimmen auch ganz gerne in diesem oberen Bereich rum.
Hab den Teich vor ein paar Tagen nochmal "gereinigt" Grad oben Mulm abgesaugt und hab auch noch ein paar Steine rein (war sicher falsch?)
Soll ich den oberen Bereich noch bepflanzen? 
Den ganzen Bereich? 
Ich hab gestern schon rumtelefoniert wegen Sand-Lehmgemisch, krieg ich hier nirgends. 
Kann ich auch normalen Sand nehmen?

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meiner Pfütze!!

http://home.arcor.de/christinareccius/Gartenbilder/Teich/Teich2/Bild1.jpg

http://home.arcor.de/christinareccius/Gartenbilder/Teich/Teich2/Bild5.jpg

http://home.arcor.de/christinareccius/Gartenbilder/Teich/Teich2/Bild2.jpg

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß
Christina


----------



## Teichfreund (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone bepflanzen??*

Hallo Christina,

prinzipiell würde ich sagen, je mehr Pflanzen, desto besser. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, meinst du mit oberem Bereich den Sumpfbereich. Da würde ich noch die eine oder andere Pflanze einsetzen.
Wie alt ist denn dein Teich und warum bist du unzufrieden damit?
Warum denkst du denn es war falsch Steine einzubringen?
Was möchtest du denn mit dem Sand machen? In meinem Teich habe ich zur Folienabdeckung eine Schicht Sand aus dem Kiessee um die Ecke eingebracht. Darin habe ich dann meine Pflanzen eingesetzt.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Chrissi (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone bepflanzen??*

Hallo Markus,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Der Teich ist jetzt 5 Jahre. Er wurde damals von einer Fa. eingesetzt im Zuge einer Umgestaltung des Gartens. Hier kann man mal schauen http://www.chrissis-kleiner-garten.de (Website ist alledings überholungsbedürftig)
Unzufrieden bin ich mit der Größe des Teiches aber da muss ich noch einige Überredungskunst bei meinem Mann anwenden. Das bleibt noch ein Traum.
Hm, was gefällt mir nicht. Diese innere Umrandung stört mich eigentlich am meisten aber ich glaube da kann man nix machen.
Dann denke ich es sind zu wenig Sumpfpflanzen drin. Der Teich ist eigentlich relativ algenfrei. Ich fische ab was ich abfischen kann, das hält sich in Grenzen.
Ich möchte den äußeren Bereich gerne noch etwas kaschieren mit Pflanzen damit man diese innere Umrandung nicht so sieht.
Was kann ich da für Pflanzen nehmen und kann ich die dann in Sand setzten?
Ich hatte schonmal Sand in diesem oberen Bereich drin.
Mit der Zeit wird der dann auch mulmig.
Der Teich ist halt nicht sehr groß.
Ich füttere die Fische eigentlich recht selten.
Wahrscheinlich sind auch zuviele drin (ca. 20 davon ca. 12 Jungfische)
Habe letzte Woche schon 6 verschenkt und werde sicherlich noch welche rausholen. Die Fische sind allerdings noch recht klein, der größte so ca. 10-12 cm. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich das richtig mache mit der Reinigung.
Es hat sich jetzt doch einiges am Grund an Mulm angesammelt.
Sonst hab ich im Frühjahr den Teich halb leer gemacht und den Mulm abgesaugt und dann wieder mit Wasser aufgefüllt.
Dann hab ich gelesen man sollte da gar nicht so oft machen mit dem Schlamm absaugen. Also ich bin manchmal recht verwirrt.
Ich hab auch einen kleinen Bachlauf angelegt, der immer kpl. zugealgt ist.
Da hängt eine Filtertonne vor dem Auslauf und trotzdem bildet sich da immer Mulm und Algen ohne Ende. Wenn ich die Algen nicht regelmäßig wegmache (Urlaub) läuft mir sogar der Bach über.
Letzes Jahr habe ich tiefere Becken gemacht, hat aber auch nix gebracht.
So, ups hab jetzt einfach drauf los geschrieben.

Gruß
Christina


----------



## waterman (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone bepflanzen??*

Hallo Christina,
ich weiß gar nicht warum Du unzufrieden bist. Das sieht doch richtig gut aus. Aber ich kenne dieses Problem, irgenwie ist immer wa nicht in Ordnung...Aber deshalb macht Teich ja auch Spaß 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Chrissi (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone bepflanzen??*



			
				waterman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Christina,
> ich weiß gar nicht warum Du unzufrieden bist. Das sieht doch richtig gut aus. Aber ich kenne dieses Problem, irgenwie ist immer wa nicht in Ordnung...Aber deshalb macht Teich ja auch Spaß
> Gruß
> Wil


 Ja Wil, da hast du wohl recht. Mein Mann sagt immer der Garten ist doch fertig, "Mein Garten ist nie fertig" ich finde immer was, was man verändern könnte!!


----------



## chromis (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone bepflanzen??*

Hi,

ich würde den äußeren Rand mit Sand oder sehr feinem Kies füllen, dann ist er optisch schon nicht mehr so hervorstechend. 
Wenn Du als Bepflanzung __ Fieberklee und __ Pfennigkraut dazunimmst, bekommst Du mit der Zeit einen fließenden Übergang. Diese beiden Arten sind mit ihren langen Ranken hervorragend für solche Zwecke geeignet.


----------



## Teichfreund (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone bepflanzen??*

Hi Christina,

was sich meiner Meinung nach auch gut machen würde sind __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Hechtkraut und __ Pfeilkraut. Ein Blick in ein Buch mit Sumpfpflanzen zeigt noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten auf.
Das mit dem __ Fieberklee ist in der Tat eine sehr schöne Sache, da der sich schön mit seinen Ausläufern über den Teich verteilt. Bei mir hat es allerdings 3 Anläufe gebraucht, bis er richtig gewachsen ist. Seit 2 Jahren wächst der aber wie bekloppt.

Dass du den Rand verstecken möchtest kann ich durchaus verstehen, obwohl dein Teich doch recht hübsch aussieht. Ich persönlich bin eher der Folienliebhaber, da ich der Meinung bin, den Teich besser gestalten zu können. Da kommt dein Problem erst gar nicht auf.

Wenn dein Mann bei einer Erweiterung nciht mitzieht, dann schick ihn doch einmal hier ins Forum. Vielleicht bekommt er ja dann etwas mehr Geschmack :smoki 

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Chrissi (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone bepflanzen??*

Hallo,

__ Pfennigkraut hab ich jede Menge im Garten, dass werde ich morgen gleich mal in den Teich pflanzen. Andere Pflanzen muss ich erstmal schauen wo ich die herbekomme. __ Brunnenkresse hab ich vorhin bei ebay entdeckt und die __ Sumpfdotterblume würde mir auch gefallen. 
Aber muss morgen erstmal schauen was ich hier kriege!!

LG
Christina


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone bepflanzen??*

Hallo Christina,

__ Brunnenkresse kauft man als Samen im Baumarkt o.ä. 
Hat den Vorteil, dass die fertigen Pflanzen dann an Deine Wasserwerte gewöhnt sind.

Ansonsten einfach mal die Internetversandanbieter anschauen....


----------



## karsten. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone bepflanzen??*

Hallo

ist das oben der gleiche Teich wie im September 2003 ?


 


mfG


----------



## Chrissi (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone bepflanzen??*

Ja Karsten, 
das ist der gleiche Teich.
Wobei ich da einiges wieder geändert habe
Ich müsste mal die HP überarbeiten, aber das hat eine privaten Hintergrund, warum ich mich dafür nicht aufraffen kann!


----------



## Chrissi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone bepflanzen??*

Hallole,
hab jetzt heute Fiebklee und __ Sumpfdotterblume bekommen.
Und 2 Tannenwedel hab ich noch mit und Froschbiß.
Hm, jetzt muss ich mal schauen wo ich das reinpflanzen.
Kann ich den __ Fieberklee oben reinpflanzen, die Verkäuferin meinter der braucht einen höheren Wasserstand??
LG
Christina


----------



## Teichfreund (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone bepflanzen??*

Hallo Christina,

ich habe meinen __ Fieberklee teilweise in das Wasser geworfen und z.g. Teil in den Sand des Sumpfzonenbereichs gesetzt. die Tiefe beträgt 0 bis etwa 10 cm. Der Fieberklee ist bis jetzt grandios gewachsen. Ich würde ihn auf jeden Fall erst einmal in recht seichtes Wasser setzen, da ich den höheren Wasserstand nicht bestätigen könnte.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Chrissi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone bepflanzen??*

Danke Markus,
bin grad dabei einzupflanzen.
Teicherde werde ich so gut es geht entfernen und dann
in Sand setzen.
LG
Christina


----------

